# Newbie 2 Large tanks combined filtration SW Fish... maybe reef?



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have been all over the place in my head with this project and started it as a fw project (on paper).

I want and will not be talked out of combining the filtration for 2 side by side 125xh tanks.

I found a good price for a "wet/dry" filter and was thinking (based upon much fw advice)...

"I would run a wet dry with a protein skimmer input one tank output the other. run a good canster. (Fluval G6) (media to be discussed) and use an equalizer line to prevent issues with water accidents (2" pvc connecting the tanks) Tanks are both cornerflow drilled (2 holes in each corner of each tank for 8 total).

I am not new to fw... 
I have some previous successful experience with salt tanks... (but 25 years ago)

here is the w/d i would run....

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/207268/product.web

I need a top to bottom idea of the practicality of the system and what "exactly" I will need to get going.

I have the tanks only at this point...

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

rich,
if your going with a saltwater setup i personally wouldnt get that wet dry, and def. not the canister. although that pre-built wet dry is fancy and clean looking a used 55 gallon tank would make a more functional sump and even part refugium. the reason i advise not to use the wet/dry is because for one the bio balls are going to build up debris turning it into phosphates and nitrates and even after removing the bioballs the sumps dont seem to be very practical for use. you can fit alot more into a 55 gallon tank and find one used off craigslist for a fraction of that price. even if your skimmers footprint fit into a 20 gallon tank i would say use that over the wet dry any day. you can even use the saved money to buy sheets of plexi or glass to create baffles ( see http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/member-submitted-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/ ) or save the money for a high quality skimmer. the canister filter acts the same way as bioballs and will trap detritus causing nutrient breakdown which leads to high nitrates and phosphates which will kill livestock and cause algae outbreaks. i would also use the money saved from the canister filter towards the skimmer. ofcourse the larger the sump the better as your just adding to your water volume, but again in your situation i personally would use a 55 gallon.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

to answer your question on what you'll need to get things going, heres a checklist that will put you in a good path towards getting livestock. i hope i didnt leave anything out, this is what you'll need for a nice, functioning basic setup.
-Stand for your tanks, with room for a sump underneath unless your putting the sump in anoter location and/or putting tanks into the wall
-Return pump for sump
-RO/DI unit ( and food safe tub/drum for water storage, extra heater and powerhead for pre-mixing saltwater)
-Sand, Live rock
-Refractometer
-Reef salt mix
-Powerheads
-A product to dose cal,alk,mag (only put something into your tank after testing)
-Skimmer ( read online reviews and i wouldnt skimp here )
-Test kits for amm, nitrtite, nitrate,pH,cal,mag,alk,temp. at the minimum.
-Plumbing, PVC piping, tubing, bulkheads... misc. plumbing parts depending exactly how you want to plumb it to your sump
-Electric ( powercords, timers .. )
-Heater(s) and/or chiller(s) depending on where you are in the world
-Lights, and if keeping corals even better lights. I suggest a t5 or halide setup for corals. ( not a need from the start as you can wait until the tanks cycled )
that sounds like about the basics to get your tanks on the right path for livestock. hope it helps, feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------

